# Old dog acting up?



## mattech (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a black lab mix, she is about 8 years old. Always been a great dog, but as of late she has really been acting out. Lately when we come home we find wrappers to the bread in different parts of the house where she has pulled it off the counter and ate all the bread. She has also started getting into the trash, so we come home to trash strowed all over the kitchen. She has never done this type of stuff before, and I can't seem to think of any changes that mght have triggered it. We try to give her plenty of attention, and keep food in her bowl. Anyone have any Ideas?


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 27, 2012)

May be a reaction to seizures - my little guy started having them about a year ago. The vet put him on phenobarbital and he is doing great. He would just go stiff so I don't know if that could be the trigger for her acting up. Take her to the vet!


----------



## ngaduck (Apr 27, 2012)

Could be bored. May need to start crating her when she is unsupervised. She could get into something that could hurt or kill her.


----------



## redman2006 (Apr 27, 2012)

mattech said:


> I have a black lab mix, she is about 8 years old. Always been a great dog, but as of late she has really been acting out. Lately when we come home we find wrappers to the bread in different parts of the house where she has pulled it off the counter and ate all the bread. She has also started getting into the trash, so we come home to trash strowed all over the kitchen. She has never done this type of stuff before, and I can't seem to think of any changes that mght have triggered it. We try to give her plenty of attention, and keep food in her bowl. Anyone have any Ideas?



If this is food related and not just destruction, you might need to think about having a check for things like cushings.  She is at the right age.  it makes them very hungry, put on weight, coat is not as nice as usual, etc.

Spayed?

On any meds?


----------



## mattech (Apr 28, 2012)

redman2006 said:


> If this is food related and not just destruction, you might need to think about having a check for things like cushings.  She is at the right age.  it makes them very hungry, put on weight, coat is not as nice as usual, etc.
> 
> Spayed?
> 
> On any meds?



Yes, she is fixed


----------



## pine nut (Apr 29, 2012)

Any change in thirst or urination as in more frequent could be Cushings or diabetes.  Sometimes the urine can be sticky from glucose in it.  Need to see a vet.


----------



## mattech (Apr 30, 2012)

She does tend to take potty breaks more often. I will get the wife to take her in to a vet.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 1, 2012)

Let her see the" free dog" threads! She'll straight'n up!


----------



## BIGDADDYRONY (May 1, 2012)

She needs to be played with more often .
I have a jack russell and if you don't pay her some 
every day she will pop on the car port door step or tear up any paper somthing has taken up your time spent with her .
Bigdaddyrony


----------



## ylhatch (May 2, 2012)

might want to keep her outside where dogs are supposed to be kept.


----------



## atlashunter (May 2, 2012)

Definitely sounds like a vet check is in order. My old lab started drinking like crazy and urinating inside, huge amounts. He never did that before. Turns out he was diabetic and now has to get insulin shots twice a day. Seems to be hungrier now too and will sometimes steal bread if left out or get into the trash which he never used to do. Yours may be behavioral but if it's out of the ordinary there may be something medically wrong.


----------



## redman2006 (May 10, 2012)

mattech said:


> I have a black lab mix, she is about 8 years old. Always been a great dog, but as of late she has really been acting out. Lately when we come home we find wrappers to the bread in different parts of the house where she has pulled it off the counter and ate all the bread. She has also started getting into the trash, so we come home to trash strowed all over the kitchen. She has never done this type of stuff before, and I can't seem to think of any changes that mght have triggered it. We try to give her plenty of attention, and keep food in her bowl. Anyone have any Ideas?



So I am curious, what did you find out?


----------



## tjrutz (Dec 21, 2012)

my dog started acting up one time he would drag the trash out all through the house. we couldn't figure it out! well my mother in law just moved to the lake full time so that summer we spent a lot of time at the lake and wouldn't get home till dark> I think that had a lot to do with it! spent some good quality time with him for a few days and he was back to his ol self!


----------

